# 30 etec ankona sc18



## jsanchez (Apr 4, 2008)

messing with propping alil still dialing things in. wish I had tnt to see the what ifs lol this is what ive gotten on the second trim hole

this is what ive been getting with propping

stock 10.3x12 aluminum 
rpm 5800
mph 28
poor grip of water planning, turns, and reverse

same prop with a cup
rpm 5450
mph 26-27

brp 4 bade ss 10x11
rpm 5600-5750
mph 26-28 
no more steering torque. great response in reverse 


all test have been same weight in boat as I go when I fish


----------



## jsanchez (Apr 4, 2008)

Bobs action tnt on its way


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Aside from the torque tab on the motor you can eliminate steering torque by finding the right trim for the motor. I ran my 4 blade at the same trim setting as my 3 blade and it had a significant pull. Dropped the trim pin down a hole and the steering torque went away.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Bobs action tnt on its way


Good idea trim and tilt really makes these boats come alive hell I gained 5 mph by putting one on


----------



## jsanchez (Apr 4, 2008)

> Bobs action tnt on its way



the trim and tilt worked out great. its supper fast never seen a tnt work so fast
boat has near 0 cavitation due to 5.5'' setback
got more rpms but im turning that prop to its max
I can get 26-28 topping out at 6000 rpms trimmed way up. at a decent trim 5500-5800
jumps up on plane quick
im happy but I know with a different pitch I can reach 30. but w.e. speed doesn't rule me. its for fishing. and running in a squirt of water


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

Is this what your talking about that gave you 5mph more?


----------



## jsanchez (Apr 4, 2008)

> Is this what your talking about that gave you 5mph more?


no shadowcast777 said the trim and tilt gave him 5mph more.


----------



## jsanchez (Apr 4, 2008)

http://www.bobsmachine.com/Clamp-on-motor-tilt-and-trim-Action-Series-40HP-100-701100.htm


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

If you are getting 6000 trimmed out that prop is perfect don't change it, like I have said before those trim and tilts make these small boat handle and ride 100 times better and they don't weight any more then a manual jp


----------

